# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [100 - 110] Very Fast Leveling

## Wacon

*This spot has been nerfed. I suggest you use the macro I provide below and instead go to the Bloodgrazers rather than the imps as they have been heavily nerfed in terms of exp.*

This is almost exactly the same as the other thread (100-110 Level Up 25 mins solo per level or 50 min with a 110 helping (world quest)). I don't know if this is a guide or an exploit but since that last thread was in exploits, I'm posting this one here.

The difference is that I believe this is faster, you can loot the enemies killed, and I'll provide a better way to get people killing things for you than killing the enemies themselves or asking a friend to help you. *Also this can be done while fully afk if you wanted to. Check further thread replies to get an idea on how to fully afk it.*

First, the location. This is very similar to the other thread because it's at the Broken Shore as well. 


Now, to confirm you're there, you should see this imp mother.


Lastly, this is where you can stand to leech the exp without being assaulted by random mobs.


Now, to get people to kill things for you, all you need to do is create a questing group named "Break Their Garrison"


Be sure to set it to auto accept!


I highly suggest you use this macro to create the group as the normal way might not get as many people.

*/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)*

And that's it! You get quite a bit of exp and you can also loot the bodies if you want trashy loot like this.


I believe that the world quest HAS to be active for this to work. It's active as of the time of this posting so I suggest you do this when it's up as it's very fast exp. I haven't tested this when it's not up so if anyone wants to do so, be sure to post it here. Thanks for reading and hope it helps anyone out.

----------


## Deontayfarr

I already hosted a thread involving this exploit but no one looked at it

----------


## Wacon

> I already hosted a thread involving this exploit but no one looked at it


Sorry, I didn't see it. I should've searched prior to posting.

----------


## jimmys96

> I already hosted a thread involving this exploit but no one looked at it


No you didn't.

----------


## Makss

anyone doing this and can tell me how fast it is?

----------


## vvvat

not so fast. I recieve ~350 k/hr rested. but anyway good

----------


## rickyj

Hi! Thank you a lot for sharing this, I just tried it and for some reason my group got delisted every now and then. Do you why this would happen if I were to try something like this again on another toon?

----------


## Wacon

> Hi! Thank you a lot for sharing this, I just tried it and for some reason my group got delisted every now and then. Do you why this would happen if I were to try something like this again on another toon?


I actually did have that same issue and don't know the cause of it. Do you, perchance, have the World Quest Group Finder addon? If so, I believe that might be the cause and disabling it during the farming might solve the issue. If not, I don't know and can only tell you to keep an eye on the group finder eye to reinstate when it delists.

----------


## aido1983

> Hi! Thank you a lot for sharing this, I just tried it and for some reason my group got delisted every now and then. Do you why this would happen if I were to try something like this again on another toon?


Same thing happens to me. Have disabled all Add-ons, no idea what's causing it

----------


## Flavius

In case anyone needs the description to use for the group: 



> Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.2. #WQ:46073#PVE#


Do you guys have a working macro for recreating the group once it gets auto removed?
Tried with : C_LFGList.CreateListing(activityID, name, itemLevel, honorLevel, voiceChatInfo, description, autoAccept, privateGroup, questID)
But it doesn't do anything.

----------


## Wacon

> In case anyone needs the description to use for the group: 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have a working macro for recreating the group once it gets auto removed?
> Tried with : C_LFGList.CreateListing(activityID, name, itemLevel, honorLevel, voiceChatInfo, description, autoAccept, privateGroup, questID)
> But it doesn't do anything.


If you're looking for a macro that can auto setup the group. I made one here:

*/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)*

This macro should help with the auto-remove issue as you can just click it to renew your group.

----------


## sadghj

> If you're looking for a macro that can auto setup the group. I made one here:
> 
> */run C_LFGList.CreateListing(419, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)*
> 
> I tested it and it seemed to invite people that are within that exact area. I can't figure out how to set the questing area of the macro to Broken Shore but I have it set to Azsuna which seems to work just as fine. 
> 
> This macro should help with the auto-remove issue as you can just click it to renew your group.


Can you explain us how we can set up makros like this for any quest? Swapping questID is not enough...

----------


## Wacon

> Can you explain us how we can set up makros like this for any quest? Swapping questID is not enough...


I basically looked through the code of the World Quest Group Finder Addon and mimicked their method of creating groups. 

You can use this template to make groups for quests

/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(*[Area]*, "*[Title]*", 0, 0, "", "*[Description]*", "",*[Private or not] (true or false)*,*[Auto Join I believe, keep at 0]*, *[QuestID]*)

Just replace the brackets. The other 0s and ""s that I didn't list are item level requirements and voice channels.

Here is a list of area values that should be all you need, you can change their values and test to explore:
419 (Azsuna), 420, 421, 422 (Stormheim), 423, 469 (Broken Shore)

----------


## Taires

Some1 know know whats the "XXX" Code of Broken Shore for the Macro?

----------


## The.Ashbringer

Sometimes the group disbands by itself, does anyone know how to avoid this happening? Also this is very useful if you have legion flying + can reach areas in which you are not easily detectable. Combine that with an anti-afk autohotkey and you're set.

----------


## Wacon

The only fix that we have come up with is the macro that I have placed above. If you put it to activate that macro into your anti-afk autohotkey, you're golden as the macro doesn't reset an already made group and instead makes a new one if it disbands.

----------


## The.Ashbringer

Fantastic! I Can just go to bed and wake up with a lvl 110

----------


## paladiex

My map doesnt look exactly like yours.. I do not have "The Black City" unlocked, where the green pool is there I have just a brown crater.

----------


## mrJones

nice guide, works like a charm, but 25 min per lvl is very optimistic. I use chimpeon with lfg macro and anti-afk. works good though =)

----------


## jumperu

Some tips for this method:

1. indeed this macro works like a charm:

*/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(419, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)

*2. The party disbands sometimes for 2 reasons: either u are marked afk or you remain alone in the party. So use an autoclicker for 1st problem (_keyspam is great, search it here on forum) , for the second you can either invite ur alt on a second account, or a friend so the party always has 2 people in it.

3. If you are gonna loot, don't forget about the bloodhunter enchant, if you have the rep with the Wardens on your main, just throw it on a heirloom and send it to the leveling char. This PICTURE is from looting every 5-10mins (was watching movie) for about 1lvl and a half. Every BloodHunter's quarry contains 1-5 BOS.

4. If everything is going ok, and your party is full every 3-5mins or so, you will gain a lvl every 2 hours! (with rested best i got was 1hour and 15mins) Xp pic

*don't bother to hit/loot the 2big elites in the zone, they don't drop any loot! (unless you have unlocked artefact weapon)

It's a great way to lvl since you can fully afk it, thank you OP, +rep from me.

----------


## mrJones

> Some tips for this method:
> *don't bother to hit/loot the 2big elites in the zone, they don't drop any loot!


I disagree with this statement! I just got "Netherchunk" as well as Dauntless Trinket item! Im not hitting them, but loot from time to time

Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## jumperu

Maybe it's because i didn't do the q for the new garrison, so i don't even got the new artefact weapon. It was some old chars, i went straight to the zone.

//edited my previous post..

----------


## taiga-aisaka

banned risk with this macro/exploit ? 
Thanks advance

----------


## jumperu

Why would blizz ban you? You are simply creating a party, nothing else. It's not an exploit ...it should be moved to guides under "how to level in a party"!!  :Smile:

----------


## mlvnn

How to get to broken shore with a fresh boosted lvl 100?

----------


## jumperu

Fly there if you have unlocked flying. 
Pay a taxi if u didn't!

----------


## paladiex

> How to get to broken shore with a fresh boosted lvl 100?


You can jump from dalaran then swim. Be prepared to die a bunch, I'd do it naked if I were you.

----------


## Millow

Buy a goblin glider, that's it, gonna get you to the Broken Shores in no time and rapidly.

----------


## advanta

> You can jump from dalaran then swim. Be prepared to die a bunch, I'd do it naked if I were you.


Much faster with a water walking ability. Potions aren't expensive usually.

Don't activate water walking until after you've already jumped in the sea. No, you really don't want to find out what happens if you don't. (Not that I did that or anything....)

----------


## thedothacker

This is the correct macro to list your group in 'Broken Shore' instead of Azuna.

/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)

----------


## mlvnn

> This is the correct macro to list your group in 'Broken Shore' instead of Azuna.
> 
> /run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)




Thanks! Now im getting more Players in the actual Zone which is much faster than the other Command.

----------


## sascha8

How do i get not afk by doing it?

thanks for ur answers

----------


## The.Ashbringer

You can use an Autohotkey. If you don't know autohotkey, its a simple program that lets your computer input keys without you actually pressing them. And you can even program it to make it input keys only to a specific application ( like WoW). 

Here is a script I used for autohotkey that makes my character jump every 20 seconds preventing AFK:

#NoEnv ; Recommended for performance and compatibility with future AutoHotkey releases.
SendMode Input ; Recommended for new scripts due to its superior speed and reliability.
SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir% ; Ensures a consistent starting directory.

WinGet, wowid, ID, World of Warcraft

$^+F9::
if (enable := !enable)
setTimer, MoveAround, -1
return

MoveAround:
while enable
{
ifWinExist, ahk_id %wowid%
{


ControlSend,, {Space}, ahk_id %wowid%

Random, r, 5000, 60000
Sleep r
}
}
return

----------


## Wacon

> This is the correct macro to list your group in 'Broken Shore' instead of Azuna.
> 
> /run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)


Thanks, I'll edit my post to fix it to this.

----------


## HanYolo

Hey! Thank you so much, this works really well for the one world quest :-) 

One question though: How do i edit 

/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)

if i want to do it for another quest, lets say Creepy Crawlies. Simply changing the name doesn't seem to do it and the WQGF source code didnt help me much :/

Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## Wacon

> Hey! Thank you so much, this works really well for the one world quest :-) 
> 
> One question though: How do i edit 
> 
> /run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Break Their Garrison", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Break Their Garrison]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46126#PVE#", "",false,0, 46073)
> 
> if i want to do it for another quest, lets say Creepy Crawlies. Simply changing the name doesn't seem to do it and the WQGF source code didnt help me much :/
> 
> Thank you so much


I posted the template of this macro earlier in the thread which you can check out. The main thing you need to find is the quest id of the quest you want and replace it with what I have up there. To find the quest ids, just go to Wowhead and look for the id in the top. For example, the Creepy Crawlies Quest ID would be like so wowhead.com/quest=*46821*/creepy-crawlies. 

So basically you use that to make the macro below which should give you creepy crawlies as your target quest.
*
/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Creepy Crawlies", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Creepy Crawlies]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.25.3. #WQ:46821#PVE#", "",false,0, 46821)*

----------


## derpydust

and are there other WQ that give decent EXP by using this method?Since breaking their garrison ain't always up?

Thanks in advance

----------


## LinuxGuy

> and are there other WQ that give decent EXP by using this method?Since breaking their garrison ain't always up?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just any that requires to kill a lot of mobs

----------


## Wacon

> and are there other WQ that give decent EXP by using this method?Since breaking their garrison ain't always up?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Quests like "Bloodgazer Swarm!" are usually always up and they provide fairly decent exp.

----------


## runz84

Is there a guide to creating the WQ strings? Don't get many joining.

----------


## Wacon

> Is there a guide to creating the WQ strings? Don't get many joining.


You can use this template to make groups for quests

/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(*[Area]*, "*[Title]*", 0, 0, "", "*[Description]*", "",*[Private or not] (true or false)*,*[Auto Join I believe, keep at 0]*, *[QuestID]*)

Just replace the brackets. The other 0s and ""s that I didn't list are item level requirements and voice channels.

The main thing you need to find is the quest id of the quest you want and replace it with what I have up there. To find the quest ids, just go to Wowhead and find the quest on there. You can find the id of the quest in the address bar after you get to the quest page. For example, the Creepy Crawlies Quest ID would be like so: wowhead.com/quest=*46821*/creepy-crawlies. 

Here is a list of area values that should be all you need, you can change their values and test to explore:
419 (Azsuna), 420, 421, 422 (Stormheim), 423, 469 (Broken Shore)

----------


## Messiuh

> You can use this template to make groups for quests
> 
> /run C_LFGList.CreateListing(*[Area]*, "*[Title]*", 0, 0, "", "*[Description]*", "",*[Private or not] (true or false)*,*[Auto Join I believe, keep at 0]*, *[QuestID]*)
> 
> Just replace the brackets. The other 0s and ""s that I didn't list are item level requirements and voice channels.
> 
> The main thing you need to find is the quest id of the quest you want and replace it with what I have up there. To find the quest ids, just go to Wowhead and find the quest on there. You can find the id of the quest in the address bar after you get to the quest page. For example, the Creepy Crawlies Quest ID would be like so: wowhead.com/quest=*46821*/creepy-crawlies. 
> 
> Here is a list of area values that should be all you need, you can change their values and test to explore:
> 419 (Azsuna), 420, 421, 422 (Stormheim), 423, 469 (Broken Shore)



How did you find those areas? I've been testing a bunch, can't find Valshara for the life of me.

----------


## derpydust

Also note that its is "group finder 0.26 now instead of 0.25.3

----------


## Wacon

> How did you find those areas? I've been testing a bunch, can't find Valshara for the life of me.


I found those areas in the source code of the World Quest Group Finder addon. Valshara should be one of the six areas that I listed in my template.

----------


## smithwicks

Do this when the Legion invasion hits an area. You'll get way more exp/hr. Use Legion Invasion Timers to find out when it's up.

----------


## smithwicks

> You can use an Autohotkey. If you don't know autohotkey, its a simple program that lets your computer input keys without you actually pressing them. And you can even program it to make it input keys only to a specific application ( like WoW). 
> 
> Here is a script I used for autohotkey that makes my character jump every 20 seconds preventing AFK:
> 
> #NoEnv ; Recommended for performance and compatibility with future AutoHotkey releases.
> SendMode Input ; Recommended for new scripts due to its superior speed and reliability.
> SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir% ; Ensures a consistent starting directory.
> 
> WinGet, wowid, ID, World of Warcraft
> ...



When you jump up and down you look like an afk bot. Instead, press B for bags. You won't go afk and instead of looking like a bot it'll look like you went bio

----------


## Raham

Nerfed I guess, Imps give only 50 exp now.

----------


## Garneth

> Nerfed I guess, Imps give only 50 exp now.


Anyone else care to check to verify? I still haven't hit 110 on any character and haven't touched WoW in months, but a quick-leveling strat might interest me in re-downloading.

----------


## moniak

It's Nerfed imbs give only 25 exp when u exp with 110 ;/

----------


## Wacon

At this point, this thread provides the group finder macro since the imp exp has been nerfed.

----------


## HooHaaa

Just wanted to say this works great with the Bloodgazer swarm WQ's.

Thx a lot OP!

And I wouldn't exactly say it's fast levelling- but anything AFK is worth it.

If you don't want to bother with AHK, just mount and hover above aggro so you don't get ganked, then make a macro on you gaming k/b or mouse- toggle repeat 10000ms.

Mine moves left, right, then spams the group macro.

----------


## buschaffe

Hey and thank you for this thread. I use this to level with certain invasion quests and made a pixel-reading macro to automatically put up the group search while WOW is in the background! Hope it helps someone else too.




```
High Mountain:
/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(421, "Borne of Fel", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world Quest [Borne of Fel]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.26.33. #WQ:46193#PVP#", "",false,0, 46193)

Broken Shore: only 414ep with heirlooms and rested per mob
/run C_LFGList.CreateListing(469, "Stand!", 0, 0, "", "Doing the world quest [Stand!]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.26.33. #WQ:46109#PVE#", "",false,0, 46109)


Zone-IDs
419 Azsuna
420 Val'Shara
421 Highmountain
422 Stormheim
423 Suramar
469 Broken Shore
```




```

#NoEnv  ; Recommended for performance and compatibility with future AutoHotkey releases.; #Warn  ; Enable warnings to assist with detecting common errors.SendMode Input  ; Recommended for new scripts due to its superior speed and reliability.SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir%  ; Ensures a consistent starting directory.freq:=15000 ; 15 Second Delay between Macro presses#MaxThreadsperHotkey 2$XButton2::                                  ;change XButton2 to whatever you want to toggle with F1, F2 or whatevertoggle := !toggleLoop{    if toggle{    CoordMode, Pixel, Client    PixelGetColor, clr, 51, 322    if !(clr = "0x63656B"){                 ;Change Color to whatever you picked. I take the lowest group frame border        ControlSend,,1,World of Warcraft  ;Send 1 to wow window        sleep %freq%        }    }    else{        break    }}return<+s::                                    ; Press Shift+S to get the Coordinates and Color of the lowest groupframe bordermousegetpos, mx, my                        ; don't know how to get rid of the window, just reload the script  pixelgetcolor, color, %mx%, %my%      tooltip %color%`n x: %mx% y: %my%clipboard = %color%return 


```

----------


## smithwicks

Does this still work? Just getting back to wow after a long break. This seems not to work

----------


## iinfii

> Does this still work? Just getting back to wow after a long break. This seems not to work


welcome to 2k18...

----------


## smithwicks

> welcome to 2k18...


this kind of crap is sort of why i quit in the first place. welcome to being a dick

----------


## samberg6160

> this kind of crap is sort of why i quit in the first place. welcome to being a dick


Or you could just not necro old threads and search for newer ones instead.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk

----------


## doomexpt

Anyone know how to make this work again ?

----------


## EazyLoot

> Anyone know how to make this work again ?


Nice necro.

It can't be fixed as Blizzard changed it, like all other "major" xp cheeses

----------


## mopa1000

> Nice necro.
> 
> It can't be fixed as Blizzard changed it, like all other "major" xp cheeses


I actually did have that same issue and don't know the cause of it. Do you, perchance, have the World Quest Group Finder addon? If so, I believe that might be the cause and disabling it during the farming might solve the issue. If not, I don't know and can only tell you to keep an eye on the group finder eye to reinstate when it delists. Dafont 192.168.1.1 FileHippo

----------

